# Year old Wireharied Pointing Griffon



## 1Afranks (May 4, 2015)

I have a year old WPG that I am kind of at a crossroads with. It kills me to think about the possibilities of getting rid of him but right now I am at that point. He is a great dog and I love him to death. I am in college right now and recently married and I can not have a dog where I am at, that leaves me the option of keeping him at my parents house.... well that hasn't worked out very good. My parents have no idea how to deal with a dog and reverse all the training time that I put into him. If I had it my way I would move out and have room for my dog, but I am not at the time in my life when I can do that. I have a almost brand new E collar that I have been using on him, sportdog 1825, and that has done wonders for his obedience. I would love to keep him but I really just don't know what to do. I don't have a set price for him or anything (I paid a grand for just him) because it would have to go to the right person, this dog is very important to me. If you are interested in him please call or txt me at 801-888-8374 my name is AJ.


----------



## 1Afranks (May 4, 2015)

*Pictures*

Certificate










Him as a puppy










He is the one on the right


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

If it was 7 months ago I would have loved to take the dog. The Griffen was my 2nd choice, but my 1st choice came thru and I got a slick coat Pudelpointer from Cedarwoods. She is now almost 6 months old and she is the greatest. Hope you find a good family for your dog.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd take it in a heart beat but I'm broke.


----------

